# Good Riding in western MA?



## awf170 (May 15, 2011)

I will be staying at point A for a couple of days.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou....226484,-72.965012&spn=0.365072,0.614548&z=11

Any good riding in this area? The closer the better.


----------



## awf170 (May 15, 2011)

I guess I'm like 40 minutes away from Nepaug.  

Anyone want to ride there Thursday morning, Thursday afternoon, or Friday morning?

There's a lot of stuff there for me to hurt myself on, right?  Because that is key.


----------



## bvibert (May 15, 2011)

Nepaug has stuff to hurt yourself on for sure.  I don't know it really well though, so I can't give you much in the way of recommendations, nor can I ride when you're available.  

You also won't be too far from Catamount, but I'm not sure that they're open yet, or will be at all.

You might want to ask Mr.Evil if there's anything else around the area, that's his neck of the woods.


----------



## mattm59 (May 15, 2011)

I'm thinking it may be too wet, as we've got rain off and on all week.
A better bet may be hiking if you do that sort of thing.Good hiking at Peoples Forest, north of Nepaug. Jesse Girard trail is very nice, almost like the Whites for the first 20 minutes, longer if you're not in shape. Go in, veer left right away to go up the rocks(BR), enjoy the vistas on the top, then take the switchback down(BY). Looking like a real wet week, I'll probably be paddling ww after work one of the days.
http://www.ct.gov/dep/cwp/view.asp?a=2716&q=325054

took these shots a few years back
http://good-times.webshots.com/album/557698416LNosot


----------



## MR. evil (May 15, 2011)

Austin

I personally don't know any stuff out that way, but post up in the MA forum on MTBR and should be able to find someone to show you the goods. I have heard there are some sweet trails out that way. But not much for stuntry. If you want to hit Nepaug ask for a guide over on BikeRag or CrankFire. Keep in mind that Nepaug doesn't drain well and it's going to be a wet week.


----------

